#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-07-20
<toddy> wenn hier noch mal jemand drüberschauen mag und reviewen wäre das super: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubuntu-system-settings
<toddy> und hier auch: https://translations.launchpad.net/dialer-app/trunk/+pots/dialer-app/de/+translate?show=untranslated :)
<phillip> hi toddy
<toddy> hi phillip
<toddy> phillip: heute wurden die Aktualisierungen bei Ubuntu Touch rausgehauen. Leider nicht mit allen deutschen Übersetzungen, weil noch nicht fertig. :/
<toddy> Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt alle erwischt.
<phillip> habe jetzt alle reviewed
<phillip> die du hier geschrieben hattest
<phillip> toddy: hatte die einfach nur niemand reviewed oder nicht übersetzt?
<toddy> da lagen welche seit 14.7. die habe ich eben reviewt. Den Rest habe ich übersetzt.
<toddy> also insgesamt 60 Strings sind wohl nicht übersetzt.
<toddy> bzw. nicht übersetzt ins Release gegangen, wenn ich jetzt nicht noch welche übersehen habe
<phillip> ok, wenn was von dir ist kannst auch einfach eine mail schreiben kann geht das in der Regel schell
<phillip> was hältst du von https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/de/+translate?show=untranslated ?
<toddy> phillip: beim zweiten habe ich jetzt noch mal einen Vorschlag gemacht.
<phillip> ahh ja
<phillip> bei anderen:
<phillip> Eingehende Anrufe weiterleiten wenn:
<phillip> glaube nicht das da ein Komma kommt
<toddy> Beim Ersten ist es ja so, dass es heißt: "Eingehende Anrufe weiterleiten wenn:" "ich in einem anderen Gespräch bin"
<toddy> Da dachte ich, dass da ein Komma gut wäre.
<toddy> aber ich kann auch ohne Komma leben
<phillip> ich Frage mal jemanden der es wissen muss
<toddy> supi :)
<toddy> ich bin im Kommasetzung nicht der Beste. :/
<phillip> auch nicht Frage mal jemanden der das immer weiß
<phillip> man wo ist mein Gehirn gerade ...
<toddy> :D
<toddy> also wenn man sein Gehirn sucht, dann hat man vielleicht etwas Falsches verlegt :D
<phillip> :)
<phillip> hmm nicht da, probiere ich morgen nochmal :)
<phillip> und danke toddy für deine viele Mithilfe!
<toddy> gerne :)
<toddy> phillip: hat man eigentlich irgendwo in Launchpad eine bessere Möglichkeit zu sehen, was noch reviewt und übersetzt werden muss, als die Projekte mit der jeweiligen Seite in Launchpad abzusurfen?
<phillip> also
<phillip> also neben https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+lang/de/+index?batch=300 nicht
<phillip> aber ich habe ein script zum checken
<phillip> https://git.launchpad.net/~phillip-sz/+git/translationcheck/
<phillip> https://github.com/PhillipSz/translationcheck
<phillip> einfach clonen und './translationcheck.bash -u ausführen
<phillip> da fehlen eventuell welche
<toddy> ah, cool. das probiere ich mal aus.
<phillip> toddy: kannst dann einfach gerne ein bug report/pull request erstellen
<phillip> toddy: mit -o werden alle offenen in einem Browser geöffnet
<toddy> phillip: momentan kommt: 100% complete
<toddy> das glaube ich ja kaum. :)
<phillip> naja da sind die aus der Liste von eben nicht mit dabei
<phillip> toddy: sonst schau einfach mal in Quelltext da ist eine Liste mit Projekten einmal für elementary und einmal für ubuntu
<toddy> ah, da kann man mit 1 konfigurieren
<phillip> wenn ich irgendwas hinzufügen/ändern soll sage einfach
<phillip> ahh und das Komma gehört da rein
<toddy> phillip: wenn Du willst, kannst Du Dich hier entscheiden: https://translations.launchpad.net/messaging-app/trunk/+pots/messaging-app/de/+translate?show=untranslated Ich hatte es im Sourcecode nachgeschaut und der Kontext ist, dass dort ein Kontakt angezeigt wird, den man bearbeiten kann. Deshalb habe ich da "Bearbeiten" vorgeschlagen.
<phillip> toddy: das 100%  complete ist auch nur die Status anzeige
<phillip> done
<phillip> toddy: und er zeiht mir auch z.B das sudoku app an
<toddy> hihi. da war ich schneller
<toddy> gerade die zwei Strings angeschaut. einer muss noch reviewt werden: https://translations.launchpad.net/sudoku-app/trunk/+pots/com.ubuntu.sudoku/de/+translate?show=untranslated
<phillip> toddy: sieht das bei dir auch so https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7mSegFXVNobM3FTaWJGQlZCSTA/view?usp=sharing aus?
<toddy> phillip: jo, außer das mein Hintergrund lila ist :D
<phillip> ja klar ok super
<toddy> phillip: danke für das Script. Das ist hilfreich. :)
<phillip> supef
<phillip> so bin weg, nacht
<toddy> gn8 phillip
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-07-26
<toddy> hi. weiß irgendjemand was man hier machen kann?: https://translations.launchpad.net/libqtelegram/app-dev/+pots/telegram/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions – bei mir schlägt jedes reviewen zu einen Fehler.
